# Rattled Buck



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Rattled in this buck on Oct 13th in a creek bottom. First trip out and hunted about an hour before he came in. A friend got a nice eight point about 2-weeks ago and his neck was as wide as his shoulders. Also, in regards to the rut, I seen a nice 140 chasing a doe last Friday, don't leave the woods, the game is on! Now all I can do is call for a friend of mine or try for a big doe to run through the grinder.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Nice buck man. Is that a KI sticker I see in your back window???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

yep thats wat it looks like but rember those are wat "we" call tourists


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Yea, that's the civilized island sticker but the truck it's on is pictured in Huron county.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Oh I knew that picture wasn't taken on the island. I'm from Kelleys Island so I always recognize those everywhere.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice job dude, i wanna be like you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THAT NICE BUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THAT NICE BUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------

